# Jobi ?



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Doing some research on Nigerian lines, and came across Jobi in which I see a lot of Champion lines and Dairy stars.

So no web site for them and I've heard they are still going.

Can someone tell me more about their herd?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

It is my understanding that they are no longer breeding.... I could be wrong.

I have a doeling our of a Jobi doe....I think she is stunning. Her baby pictures don't do her justice. Her pedigree is full of *'s. Here is my little girl...
http://www.qualitypetsandsupplies.com/h ... -song.html

If they are still breeding I would love to know too!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

being lazy here .... but you can get onto ADGA's member list and get their info.

They are down in Texas if I'm not mistaken and I think they are still running ads.

Jobi lines are nice and they have a good rep for milkers and show animals. Some people really look for that herdname.

I myself, don't have any Jobi lines in my pedigrees .... yet :greengrin:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> being lazy here .... but you can get onto ADGA's member list and get their info.
> 
> They are down in Texas if I'm not mistaken and I think they are still running ads.
> 
> ...


I can find their yellow page listing with contact info and so on... I just wondered why they don't have a presence on any websites, facebook, or forums that I can find. But good suggestion might want to look at their local craigslist and other media and see if they are still selling.

I've seen some stunning does out of the line!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some breeders aren't too "computer savvy" so you can barely find info. on some of them! Luckily most are using the internet nowdays to advertise. I have nothing to add about Jobi...though it appears they have some nice, well bred animals from what i've seen.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen some nice Jobi animals with milking stars and championships. I've heard a few people talk about liking the lines. I think its saying something for the quality of the animals if they at least have a reputation for having nice show animals even if people don't really know much about them specifically. These days, not having an internet presence can really hurt your potential business with show goats. People in their immediate area are more likely to be more familiar with them. But I do have to say I've heard of them and based on what I've seen they breed animals that win. 

This showed up on the ADGA website, Top Ten Nigerian Dwarf Breed Leaders Volume #55. Says it was last updated August 2010, so I assume that was who was leading for that month:

All-Time NIGERIAN DWARF Milk Production Record Holder
AGS JOBI FAWN 4*M PD1360584 2006 03-10 305 1720-92/5.3-64/3.7
Bred by: Mrs. J B Jelke, Texas

Right alongside a bunch of Rosasharn, Promisedland and Pholia Farms on the list. I've always been curious about Jobi as well and wish I could get more info on them. Its one of the "outside" lines I'd be interested in incorporating over here on the west coast. I managed to get some Piddlin Acres and Ceasar Villa but a lot of my lines are the typical Rosasharn, Camanna, Pholia, etc. Not bad herds AT ALL, just would love some more genetic diversity by bringing in top lines popular in other parts of the country. Jobi might not be a bad one to look for.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, the ones I have seen photos of, etc. have been impressive. Many have really great LA scores too:

MCH/CH Jobi Lacie *D 
LA ~ EVEE '90'!!









*B Jobi LA Thunder +*S
LA 2009: 88 VVV Very good!










I've seen others, but it seems like the Jobi tends to be further back, which had made me think they retired too. But maybe its just that they didn't get on board with the advancement of the technical/internet aspect of advertising so kind of got left behind when compared to the big, well known farms with an internet presence. I HAVE though that Jobi are very strong in the milk department.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've heard they are still breeding and I know Pholia has incorporated Jobi in their lines with several gals. Deanna, Willa, Chloe, and Delight. But every Jobi goat I've found has a D.O.B that is generally earlier then 2006 that has been shown or is documented on the internet in one way or another. 

I've thought about calling them as I can't find an email address, but I think I would sound like a dork "ah I like your goats, are you still breeding"? :laugh: 

And I'm done for awhile for anything new... MY MGS is now in remission until I catch up money wise and then watch out! ......... But I might have to get over my phone shyness and give them a call, and find out if they have anything planned for next year onder: From every Jobi I've found I've liked the look!

EDIT: So I did an ADGA search for Jobi and as of earlier this year they still are registering goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they have what you like...I'd not hesitate to call! I know I'd be thrilled with a random call telling me that my animals are sought after!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

liz said:


> If they have what you like...I'd not hesitate to call! I know I'd be thrilled with a random call telling me that my animals are sought after!


LOL yea I guess that would be true. I just usually pawn off phone call making on someone else....

I do want to know if their still actively breeding or just hobby breeding now, and would love to see pictures. I have a boy who is out of Jobi lines on his sire's side and that is what started the search on their lines and seeing the pictures of his ancestors. I was impressed!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're still breeding.. I have a doe from Jobi lines, and I love her. You might want to check out the Pholia farm website for some pictures. A lot of their goats have Jobi in their pedigrees.. a couple of their very nice older does are from Jobi.


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but we just drove to Brenham and picked up two does. Jobi dairy is still breeding and actually Fawn is still there. We are very pleased with the two girls we bought.  hope that helps!


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Jobi is very much still a going thing. JoAnne has does freshoning right now. I'm getting a first choice doeling once shes born. You have to call her or write her. Also, if you call, do it between 1 and 3 pm central time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is she located?


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Brenhem TX Her info is online, google jobi


----------

